# bearded dragon egg incubation problems



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi have obtained some bearded dragon egges, some are due around the 20th and the rest are due around next month.
I have them in a home made incubator and they all seem to be growing as when i got the newer ones they were slightly crumpled at a day old. but are all now filling out again =]
My temp is at around 80 F and 80% humidity.
They seem fine and are definatly growing. So is this tempertaure ok ?
Also what do i do when the humidity goes down? do i mist the eggs? or do i remove teh egges and spra the vermaculate?

All help is much appreciated.


----------



## Hazley (May 3, 2010)

bcourt2005 said:


> Hi have obtained some bearded dragon egges, some are due around the 20th and the rest are due around next month.
> I have them in a home made incubator and they all seem to be growing as when i got the newer ones they were slightly crumpled at a day old. but are all now filling out again =]
> My temp is at around 80 F and 80% humidity.
> They seem fine and are definatly growing. So is this tempertaure ok ?
> ...


29 degrees (84.2f).Is what my eggs are at,humidity sounds right,I spray in the incubator but not on the eggs.I pour and half a shot glass of water around the eggs and seal the lid with 8 holes drilled in the top of them.I took Moss this time for the lays to lay on and iam getting good feedback of it.


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

Each to thier own but i seal my lids and open them every other day to let fresh air in.. As for drying out just keep them moist by spraying around the eggs not on them.. also you may find a bottle of water in the incubator helps keeps your temps stable..


----------



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

kevtore999 said:


> Each to thier own but i seal my lids and open them every other day to let fresh air in.. As for drying out just keep them moist by spraying around the eggs not on them.. also you may find a bottle of water in the incubator helps keeps your temps stable..


 
thanks for the advise everyone, just a quick question, if i put the bottle of water in, do i put it in at room temperture and does it matter if its touching the heat mat?

Also does it need the lid off or on? the bottle of water i mean?


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

bcourt2005 said:


> thanks for the advise everyone, just a quick question, if i put the bottle of water in, do i put it in at room temperture and does it matter if its touching the heat mat?
> 
> Also does it need the lid off or on? the bottle of water i mean?


Yeah the water bottle will be fine on the heat mat.. and yes the lid stays on..don't ask me how it works but it does...

Also another tip if your eggs start to dimple place a slightly wet piece of kitchen roll on top of them and they will reform ...

If you need anymore help pm me,.


----------

